# millenium reptiles..



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Anyone been, is it worth it?


----------



## chameleon_keeper (Mar 26, 2008)

Yes! Lee is a good guy with a deep voice! The panther we have a koi that you love so much came from there!

Although...the shop is small-ish and is usually filled with the majority of stuff he breeds (panthers, ackies, storrs, brazilians, and ETB'S/GTP's) as well as the usual corns, royals, leos and beardies. Also has a lovely couple of pairs of Blue Tree Monitors.

Very rarely much in the way of your kinda funky stuff!

See ya when we see ya next!

P.S. I'm getting pygmy chams!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

lol!! WHOOP!! ill go there then.. will i like it more than your place eh? ist closer to me!! lol.... competition!!! lol
and my panther came from there!!! YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

oh i love him so sos so so sso so sos so so sosso much!

lol.... i LOVE your sig.. lol the names are brilliant!



chameleon_keeper said:


> Yes! Lee is a good guy with a deep voice! The panther we have a koi that you love so much came from there!
> 
> Although...the shop is small-ish and is usually filled with the majority of stuff he breeds (panthers, ackies, storrs, brazilians, and ETB'S/GTP's) as well as the usual corns, royals, leos and beardies. Also has a lovely couple of pairs of Blue Tree Monitors.
> 
> ...


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

where is this place?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Philcw said:


> where is this place?


bishop stortford, and i ccannot belive i nly just found it!
i normally travel 1 and a half hours each week to koi! this is 30 mins from me!


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

is that japanese koi co.? i always go there!!! 

and havent got a clue where stortford is lol


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

yea!! i go every week!! lol
yea bishop storford.. near me! lol


Philcw said:


> is that japanese koi co.? i always go there!!!
> 
> and havent got a clue where stortford is lol


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

I haven't been there in a few years but it was a good shop when I was there last, quite small though but he breeds a lot of stock himself which is good to see!


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

awesome!

so its in cambs?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Fangio said:


> I haven't been there in a few years but it was a good shop when I was there last, quite small though but he breeds a lot of stock himself which is good to see!


oooo



Philcw said:


> awesome!
> 
> so its in cambs?


just outside, check google!! lol

milton keynes to bishop stortford - Google Maps

one hour


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Oh right, might pop down when i have some time


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

when you come to mine, you can go there on your way back?!
lol


Philcw said:


> Oh right, might pop down when i have some time



p.s the website i have for them isnt working, does anyone knwo where is it exactly or a web address?


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah can do, thats if i get the van!
Its just going 2 his answer fone now, prob ignoring me...:censor: :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

lol... AWWWWWW!!



Philcw said:


> Yeah can do, thats if i get the van!
> Its just going 2 his answer fone now, prob ignoring me...:censor: :lol2:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> p.s the website i have for them isnt working, does anyone knwo where is it exactly or a web address?


*Millenium* *Reptiles*, 9 Newtown Road, Bishop Stortford, Herts. 01279 306392: victory:


----------



## tick (Dec 9, 2007)

Philcw said:


> awesome!
> 
> so its in cambs?


No its in Hertfordshire bout 15-20 minutes from Harlow the tel no is 01279306392 opens at 11-11.30am


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i went i went! got lost, but i went! lol


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

and.........whaddya think?


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Fangio said:


> I haven't been there in a few years but it was a good shop when I was there last, quite small though but he breeds a lot of stock himself which is good to see!


WE should go sometime mate.
I worked in Bishops Stortford recently.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

liked it! deposit down soon!! whoop!



Fangio said:


> and.........whaddya think?


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Trice said:


> WE should go sometime mate.
> I worked in Bishops Stortford recently.


Can do fella. I'm free most weekends, it'd be good to have a nose at his monitors.



freekygeeky said:


> liked it! deposit down soon!! whoop!


Good-o! On what?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

panther, blue bar, whoop he has very kindly offered to keep him until he is big for me 


Fangio said:


> Can do fella. I'm free most weekends, it'd be good to have a nose at his monitors.
> 
> Good-o! On what?


----------

